# Knife Instructors



## Red Blade (Sep 12, 2001)

Can anyone reccomend any good knife instructors?


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 13, 2001)

Dr. Gyi of Bando fame is very reputable for his knife work with the kukri.


----------

